

Study: Video Traffic to Kill Internet by 2010 - fnazeeri
http://www.siliconindia.com/shownews/Video_traffic_to_kill_internet_by_2010-nid-56367.html

======
GeneralMaximus
Wrong.

As ISPs get overwhelmed with video traffic, they will upgrade their
infrastructure and come up with new strategies to deliver video content to
users.

~~~
chaosmachine
More likely, at least here in North America, ISPs will just start throttling
video streams.

------
jerf
Imminent Death of the Net Predicted! Film at 11!

[http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/I/Imminent-Death-Of-The-
Net...](http://catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/I/Imminent-Death-Of-The-Net-
Predicted-.html)

------
troystribling
I just switched to viewing all video either as downloads or live streams. Many
downloads are 780p HD. For me this requires about 1GB to 2GB daily. I also
upgraded to a 20MBs downstream link from Comcast and typically see download
speeds averaging 5Mb/s. Even with the the Comcast cap of 250GB per month
current products sold by US ISPs can easily meet a reasonable demand for
video.

For an interesting read on how ISPs are addressing the increasing need for
high bandwidth demand read [http://loosebolts.wordpress.com/2008/12/02/our-
vision-for-ge...](http://loosebolts.wordpress.com/2008/12/02/our-vision-for-
generation-4-modular-data-centers-one-way-of-getting-it-just-right/)

I think I have heard this claim every few years since the mid 90's. It is
likely as valid now as in the past.

------
Bjoern
Upgrading Hardware is of course one way to scale. I think the most benefit
could occur from implementing a smart TCP congestion avoidance solution. Quite
a while ago I stumbled over an interesting article or paper (can't quite
remember, RFC??). Bascially it provides a easy solution for trottling and
active feedback if a router is overwhelmed, which allows more intelligent
routing. The theoretical speed improvement was significant.

